# Thought I Could Do It, But I Can't!



## Goatherd (Jun 23, 2011)

Keep a buck, that is.  So tomorrow, Eugene is going to the vets office to be wethered.  
The vet was willing to come here, but I live close and it will save me $30 by taking him to the office.

My goats are just pets and Eugene fathered two sets of twins that were born a month ago.  

He's a gentle giant and sweet, but refuses to leave the does alone even though they are not in season.  

I hate segregating him even though I'm keeping one buck as a companion for him, who will be wethered when he's old enough.

Thought I could do it, but I can't!  Peace will return shortly.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't beleive you are giving up that easily.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 24, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I can't beleive you are giving up that easily.


I don't look at it as giving up... just taking a slightly different turn!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree Bucks are more work than i thought , this is my frist yr owning one it has been a challenge at times, but he is a sweet boy,


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 24, 2011)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> I agree Bucks are more work than i thought , this is my first yr owning one it has been a challenge at times, but he is a sweet boy,


That's just it.  My boy is gentle and sweet...kind of like a big dog.
I know I'm thinking with my heart, but I want him to stay that way and I don't want to segregate him from the herd.
I also don't want my girls to get bred so soon after just kidding as they are raising their kids and will need some rest before being bred again next year.

As Mossy Stone said, it is a challenge and those that have them, I would think agree.  Sure I know it can work, but for right now, this is the best way for me to deal with the situation.


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2011)

I must be crazy! I have 3 bucks for my small herd.  All are sweet as can be and I love them to death!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jun 25, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I must be crazy! I have 3 bucks for my small herd.  All are sweet as can be and I love them to death!


I have 2, and they are perfectly happy! I also have mine separated into a giant pasture next to the dry doe pen, so they can still have female company if they so desire without actually harassing/breeding my girls 

I actually think keeping a buck(s) is easier than what everyone kept telling me, but I also have the set-up to house them separately. Couldn't tell you how many people gave me "the look" my first 2 years with goats when I said I already had a buck.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 25, 2011)

I've got 5 breeding bucks and they have their bachelor pen where they hang out unless we are breeding.  Piece of cake when you have the room for separate quarters.


----------



## llrumsey (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess I missed the post about bucks being hard to raise, (which I am glad) because my fellow is a sweet heart also.  When the females are in heat I keep an extra eye on him just because he is male, but usually all he wants is to make me as stinky as he is.


----------

